# Sona's age ?



## Steelite (Oct 10, 2017)

I can't help but realize that some people really like to make their sonas far older than themselves... like, 5-6 years.
Sometimes to the point of older than humanity, it seems. At least a few centuries old !
I don't understand what's so appealing about making your sona older than you irl. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it because you feel insecure about your age, thinking others may look down upon you as inferior because you're younger ?


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 10, 2017)

I didn't even bother setting an age for my character. Mostly because I don't see any point to it, and because he's me... So I guess he's my age.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm 24. But 24 doesn't scream "I'm a respectable and experienced officer, do what I say."

42, however, not only answers every question, but has an air of... well, respect, wisdom and experience. A man who has spent nearly half a century on this earth and is still alive to pass on his secrets. His stories.


----------



## lyar (Oct 10, 2017)

Its because some people's sona's are characters above all else and need no real world attachment. My character is not me and although I personally like characters that are just self-inserts it doesn't mean it isn't a viable way to shape a character


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 10, 2017)

^ Yep.  My fursona is a character, and it  varies depending on the timeline in the story.   Birth to however far I decide to take it.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 10, 2017)

I used my IRL age, as Blitz is basically based off of me IRL


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Kili is both my sona (he represents me) and an OC himself. So he is my age, 20-21 though that could probably be tweaked depending on the scenario, he could be younger or older if needed.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 11, 2017)

My sona is a Dragon which is a mythical magical being so is ageless


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh, never thought about that. I just make him my current age, but I might make my future fursonas age diverse


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 11, 2017)

My fursona was originally conceived ten years ago as a projection of where I wanted to be (barring nano-augmentation) by age 30. To some degree that still holds true, but I rarely ever put much thought into age these days.



Spoiler: With that said...


----------



## kidchameleon (Oct 11, 2017)

Eh, I don't think it has to be an insecurity thing. Not everyone uses their 'sona as a super-personal representation of themselves; some just have one as a character they like to use... and they might just find that a different age suits the character more? And as far as having characters that are _centuries _old... I'm almost certain that's not because the person is self-conscious because they're not 
Personally, I tend to think of my "main" 'sona as a few years younger than myself and my secondary one as a few years older. Just helps add another mild distinction between them.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 11, 2017)

Welp, the simple purpose of making a believable and interesting character, even if said character doesn't realistically portray you as a person (and what character does, really?)


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 11, 2017)

Have no idea about true age, actually xD Time goes differently at her place. In human years about 26, I think - so, a few years older. Just to skip the "compulsory education" part of her life)


----------



## Steelite (Oct 11, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> My sona is a Dragon which is a mythical magical being so is ageless


So basically immortal, you mean ?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 11, 2017)

Steelite said:


> So basically immortal, you mean ?



It's not too far-fetched.  There's quite a few stories that even handle them as gods.


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Oct 11, 2017)

my sona is basically me but more confident i guess, so he's 18, the same as me


----------



## Steelite (Oct 11, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's quite a few stories that even handle them as gods.


So many "gods" these days, "commoners" become uncommon.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 11, 2017)

Steelite said:


> So many "gods" these days, "commoners" become uncommon.


mfw dying of old age is uncommon
Yay, i'm bound to die, but that makes me the exception


----------



## Steelite (Oct 11, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> mfw dying of old age is uncommon
> Yay, i'm bound to die, but that makes me the exception


So am I, haha


----------



## Jarren (Oct 11, 2017)

I used my age for my character because he kind of acts as a representative of me in the fandom and that was my age at the time I created him, but he's also a character I'm using in writing and his story (as I've written it) takes place starting at that age. However, I might write about later in his life, it easier, so age is mutable/readily changed. The 23 age point is just a good general assumption unless the situation calls for something different.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 12, 2017)

Hauptmann Meade said:


> I'm 24. But 24 doesn't scream "I'm a respectable and experienced officer, do what I say."
> 
> 42, however, not only answers every question, but has an air of... well, respect, wisdom and experience. A man who has spent nearly half a century on this earth and is still alive to pass on his secrets. His stories.


As someone north of 42, i gotta say I got a chuckle reading that.    I'll try to pass on my secrets as fast as possible before I keel over!

Its nice to imagine that age automaticly brings wisdom, but I hate to bust that bubble. Your _choices_ lead to respect; your _reaction to the consequences of your actions_ lead to wisdom.  An older person who keeps making poor choices, even after they lead to bad outcomes, is not wise. Conversely, I know some very wise 18-year olds.

But damn, you young whipper-snappers can sure outlast me on the dance floor. You've got my respect for that! Enjoy it while it lasts, friends


----------



## Simo (Oct 12, 2017)

My fursona's age varies a lot, depending on what 'era' of his life I'm writing or RPing about, but tends to range from 15 to 30, and if the RP is based on earlier, reality based scenarios, or, later, where it can have a few sci-fi aspects, such as transformation.

But Simo's background story plays a big role, and so, he often tends to be a young runaway. 

Basic bio/background:

Talks kinda southern; very good natured and easy-going, but does have a rebellious streak & is eager to help others in trouble. He's very mischievous, mouthy, and doesn't worry too much 'cause he always has a plan to get by somehow. Grew up as a poor hillbilly.

As a teen, he gets caught making out with his best friend, Pepper Possum, in their fort in the Alabama Swamps while smokin' skunk weed, by mean 'ol Preacher Possum, who talks his folks into sending 'em off to a pray-away-the-gay conversion camp/prison in the Carolina Mountains. There, Simo and Pepper plot an escape from the Evil, corrupt and cruel Rev. Fox who runs the place---but not without getting into some mischief with the others. Sadly, despite his escape, his friend Pepper doesn’t make it, and gets shot. Simo carries a deep aversion towards authority and religion, along with the memory of his friend.

After his escape, he makes his living however he can: picking pockets, playing pool, turning the occasional trick, and also, stealing watermelons from watermelon patches, which is his favorite food. He has a real weakness for watermelons.

Later, me manages to finish school, and studies fashion and genetics...which leads to some rather curious situations...in these stories/RPs, he's maybe 25 to 30.

So generally much younger than I am, and more of how I feel, inside.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 12, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> As someone north of 42, i gotta say I got a chuckle reading that.    I'll try to pass on my secrets as fast as possible before I keel over!
> 
> Its nice to imagine that age automaticly brings wisdom, but I hate to bust that bubble. Your _choices_ lead to respect; your _reaction to the consequences of your actions_ lead to wisdom.  An older person who keeps making poor choices, even after they lead to bad outcomes, is not wise. Conversely, I know some very wise 18-year olds.
> 
> But damn, you young whipper-snappers can sure outlast me on the dance floor. You've got my respect for that! Enjoy it while it lasts, friends


Psssh. I can only stay on the dance floor for as long as I don't get kicked off of it.

But still, even if age doesn't bring wisdom or respect, it does bring experience. 'less you live in a concrete bunker all your life.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 12, 2017)

I kinda also realized that you folks are also writers at some point, cuz you got stories of your sona to write about 


Jarren said:


> but he's also a character I'm using in writing and his story (as I've written it) takes place starting at that age. However, I might write about later in his life





Simo said:


> depending on what 'era' of his life I'm writing or RPing about


And there're more, too, I'm sure.
I wish I could write, but what little imagination and vocabulary I had has pretty much been shut off after so many times I wrote essays at university, ugh.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 12, 2017)

My character is hardly a 'sona, it's more a pinnacle representative of what I like in this fandom. Choosing to make mine 57 years old was more creativity given the nature of science fiction and the difference in aging with non-human characters rather than insecurity. Besides, why would I want to be old?


----------



## Simo (Oct 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Besides, why would I want to be old?



It gives you longer to hone, sharpen and practice your villainy! After all, the best villains weren't born yesterday...

*Ouch! Now where did I put that fly-swatter???*


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

Drake's 28, the same age as me.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Besides, why would I want to be old?



Cheap car insurance for starters lol. 

You get to laugh at people who do the same dumb things you did years ago, even after warning them not to.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Besides, why would I want to be old?


Senior citizen discounts, perhaps? But at 57, you're not even old enough for those! So why bother?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow guys! You really are convincing me to be old! OH BOY, when do I start............


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Wow guys! You really are convincing me to be old! OH BOY, when do I start............


That day you realize you really would rather pay the mortgage than blow your paycheck at the bar ...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 12, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> That day you realize you really would rather pay the mortgage than blow your paycheck at the bar ...



Or, it takes at least two days to recover from said night at the bar.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Oct 14, 2017)

I like the idea of very ancient characters in general, not because I am insecure or anything, but just that
immortality or extreme longevity is just cool. Gives your character a sense of insight into the world
that you wish you had irl. as people age, they tend to become calmer and more collected, and my sona
as well as myself are incredibly chill, though in my case that is mostly caused by a combination of
asperger's syndrome, depression and prescription meds.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 15, 2017)

My fursona is actually younger than i am. His canon age is yet to be decided upon but he's in his early - mid teens. I'm 23 years old. I think for me my love for things that are more common with teens and the fact that i connect with them more online is part of why i set my fursona's age as younger than my own. The other is that i was going for more of a pure and innocent kinda deal with the character. He's not just a fursona, he's a character in my headworld too and in my headworld he's still a young child. Granted, dragons in my headworld can live for anywhere from 800-2000 years if they're lucky, based solely on their lifestyle and their breed.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 15, 2017)

I never really set an age for my sona. By default, they're 21, like me, but there's a chance they might be a few years older than me.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 15, 2017)

Almost all my oc's are younger than me...
But for fursonas Skye is 19 since that's how old I was when I made her. Idk about my newest fursona yet though. I might set her as 18?


----------



## Mahogany (Oct 15, 2017)

My fursona is older than me, at the ripe ol' age of 30


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 17, 2017)

Mahogany said:


> ...ripe ol' age of 30


<_feeling antediluvian_>
I've got scars older than that, LOL. Most of 'em healed alright, and each one taught a lesson. 

My 'sona will be my age I suppose. I like the view from way up here


----------



## Loki. (Oct 17, 2017)

To be honest even though I don't have a exact fursona (like an identity) Having my fursona (a fox) a few years older then me kind of helps me imagine roleplaying with the other furry, but if they are roughly my age then my fursona would be my age. I'm still trying to find a fursona pic I can use though.. Finding an OC is out of the question xD


----------



## alexicography (Oct 19, 2017)

See, I always thought a "fursona" was different than a "character", so when I conceived of mine I didn't really think to make it anything more than a furry representation of myself. I suppose if I come up with other characters like for RP or something, I'd make them different ages as things warrant without worrying about it, because they're not "me" the way my panda-dog is.


----------

